# milky fluid



## polkatime (Feb 20, 2011)

I recently bought a Ford 5000 (gas). Good lookin tractor. I found that it had milky power steering fluid. Mechanic at local dealer told me to have the seals replaced in the ps pump. Did that. Also bled the system by loosening the lines and turning the wheel until clear fluids started to appear. Put in fresh ps fluid. Ran for a few minutes and same problem. What the heck? This is a 1968 year model. Any advice?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Milkyness is usually associated with water mixing in the fluid causing it to emilsify. 

You say you put in fresh fluid and it went milky in afew minutes?? this could be due to cavitation (Sucking air). if you leave it for acouple of hours does the milkyness dissapear?? if so the pump is sucking air on a pipe or coupling or through the pump driveshaft seals. Also is pump body aluminum ?? if so check body carefully for any porosities (Little holes) have come across this once causing aproblem.


----------



## polkatime (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks cyrush. I think I may have air in the system. Does that make sense? I am being told that as I use this tractor the ps lines will rid themselves of the air that may be in them. I don't know if I mentioned that I was also losing ps fluid. After replacing the seals in the pump I don't have that problem anymore. I think i am going to play this by ear. I do notice some very old hose connections coming off the reservoir. Maybe getting some air there as well?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes it makes sense.

The lines should purge themselves fairly quickly of any trapped air. 

Problem with air leaks is that air may be sucked in but hydraulic fluid dosen't leak out!!

Problem!! cavitation can cause wear of the bushes that support pump shafts in their housing, which may lead to air suction around the drive shaft.So if your checks reveal nothing it may be pertinent to suspect the pump.


----------

